# Huge Redwood burl for sale in CA on eBay (no relation to me)



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw this the other day and seriously wished I lived closer to the person selling this monster 56"x62" redwood burl table.
It's too big to reasonably ship, but if a fellow LJ is close enough to want to bid on it, I think they'd be in for a treat!
Here's the listing that ends in a little over 4 days:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111213895585


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow that is impressive..


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't believe that the current bid is only $50.68! I sold a much smaller redwood burl table than that recently for significantly more…


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow that is nice! MisterBill…trust me that will jump way up it still has 4 days. Most people don't bid until the last few hours.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

MisterBill, that current bid is mine- don't expect to win it as I am maxing out my monthly wood/ tools budget. It really is a nice piece of wood, only thing is that it looks like a plastic finish. I would've redone it with oil finish….sigh, a guy can dream. The pick up point is nearby to where I live. I think Nakashima is in the wood somewhere.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes, hope you get it.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Go Wes, go! What are you going to do with it if you are the winning bid?


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, what support! I'll probably just sit and look at it for a few days- haven't seen Redwood burl that big since I lived in Humboldt Co. You know I'm dreaming to think I can win it with my bid. The raw slabs go for $200 and up in the Bay Area. Shame to cut it but I see a lower Japanese-styled dining table and a smaller side altar/display table (for Ikebana Kenzans)....Thanks for giving me hope, guys.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Redwood prefers a medium luster clear film finish. Oil makes it look like moo-doo-doo.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, dreams come to an end….was out bid so I upped mine to the max I could afford and immediately was bettered by an automatic bid. Guess $70 was a pipe dream. Was also sniped on two Sargents- was only bidder on them until the last 5 seconds- then poof! Gone. I'm done with eBay. Have had nothing but frustration with it. ("If it wasn't for bad luck- I'd have no luck at all") Sorry, for the negativity but I'm really bummed out. I really wanted that burl.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes, born under a bad sign? You'll get the next one.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Kevin, just frustrated…..Glad you know Albert King, too.


----------



## SirTonka (Jul 27, 2013)

Not familiar with a vintage redwood burl's cost, but with the auction ending at $82 and change, the buyer got a steal


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

It's got another day to run so it wouldn't surprise me if the final $ nears $200. There are some wags that would say that any Redwood is vintage because of the length of time it took a tree to grow!( I'm not insulting you, SirTonka) These slab tables are the reason I discovered Geo. Nakashima's work. A side note- I used to see these tables regularly left on the sidewalks for the taking ( in the age of Ikea). Most weren't burl but just sawn slabs with a thick coat of bar top finish. You'd see misc items in the finish, reminded me of modern day amber replete with coins, stamps, and collages instead of preserved insects.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if it's just me but the majority of really good deals seem to be in CA. Back when I was looking for a 14" bandsaw, it was like everyone in MI wanted your arm and both legs for one, but in CA you could get 5 useable ones for the same price.

And the tables/bars with the coins/pictures/stuff encased in a thick finish are known as "Decoupage".


----------



## SirTonka (Jul 27, 2013)

completely missed the auction was still ongoing, ebay's layout has changed slightly. no worries Mr. berkeley, ha, all redwood is vintage! Yes, I definitely agree with that statement but redwoods being left out on the sidewalk is pure madness. And I agree that insect collecting is a much more intimate connection with nature apposed to an abstract facsimile, on a side note an ecosystem for flying insects I'm wanting to build is a natural swimming pool, think man made pond. http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/natural-swimming-pool-zmaz02aszgoe.aspx
Also, I hope to develop an affinity for redwood if accepted to the college of the redwoods for 2014 term.
Mad scientist experimenting is the driving force towards my professional opus.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

SirTonka, I wish you the best if accepted.Heck, I wish you the best even if you don't get accepted. It is an amazing school in an amazing part of the world. I used to live in Southern Humboldt Co. (Garberville-think Emerald Triangle). The area has so much BLM and National Forest areas to cull wood from ( IIRC, it was pretty easy to get permits on public lands if you gather wood for private use- just be careful of the booby traps in certain areas.) Man, I miss living in Humboldt.I think your swimming pool idea is cool.Any self sustaining and self cleaning system is welcome. And here's to seeing your ideas come to fruition- the world needs more experimentation and less stagnation in terms of our environment.I hope your ideas come to fruition and you have incredible success in your career…alohafromberkeley-aka Wes (and I covet that table more everytime I see the pics)


----------

